# Tivo Stream Problem: DVR Has Lost Connectivity



## chubb (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello! I got my Tivo Stream the other day and happily set it up. I have it plugged into a Cisco E2000 Wireless-N router and my Tivo Premiere XL4 is plugged into the same router. Everything works fine...EXCEPT...I randomly get an error that the "DVR has lost connectivity" when streaming a show. Even when this happens, the stream continues to play but I can't get rid of the error message unless I click on "Try Again", at which point it "reboots" the Tivo App.

Here is a video to illustrate: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRlO7HD2zsc&feature=g-upl[/media]

I have a feeling this is an issue on my XL4 and not on the iPad App or the Stream, but here is the troubleshooting I have done so far based on various searches I did on this forum and Google:

1. Made sure I was on latest updated version of Tivo App and the Tivo Premiere software
2. Replaced Ethernet cable on XL4
3. Replaced Router (I started with a Linksys router and replaced it with the Cisco E2000)
4. Changed IP address on XL4 from DHCP to Static IP and made sure there was no conflict
5. Turned off Bluetooth on iPad

The annoying thing about this problem is that it happens randomly and you can't get rid of the error message without it restarting the stream. It appears my wireless is fine because it continues to stream even with the error message on the screen. My best guess is that because the XL4 "calls home" on random intervals, and on a situation where it is calling home and for whatever reason it can't communicate with the mothership while you are streaming, you get this error. Why would that matter to you while you are streaming if all of your LAN connections are fine and it just had some transient Internet connectivity issue?

I think the Tivo App should ignore this error or at least give you the option to close that error message window and continue to stream...

Any suggestions on what else I can do?

Thanks,
Iohan


----------



## rider (Oct 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have a solution but wanted to pile on with this particular issue. I receive the "DVR Has Lost Connectivity" error consistently anywhere from 5-10 minutes into the stream and also have tried a number of steps to reduce the local network congestion. All to no avail.


----------



## chubb (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes, it appears to happen consistently within 5 to 10 minutes. I hope Tivo fixes either the app or the tivo stream soon.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I use my Stream every day and have never seen this. Perhaps you guys have network problems? Are the TiVo, Stream and wifi router all connected to one another via Ethernet or MoCa? If not then you may want to try that just to ensure you're working within the parameters of the device.

Dan


----------



## rider (Oct 2, 2012)

Interesting. I do have the TiVo box, stream, and wireless router all connected to the same Ethernet switch. That was the last troubleshooting step that I tried.


----------



## roba999 (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm having this issue consistently. Ever since connecting Tivo Stream, my iPad app cannot make connection. I'm now also getting N33 error on my menu.

I suspect we may have an IP address conflict problem.


----------



## Replevin (Apr 13, 2002)

Been having this problem since early in the week. I believe it is a problem with Tivo's servers.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Same Problem!!!!!!!!!!! Tried everything I can think of. I also set the Tivo to a static IP, but can't figure out how to set the stream to one. thought maybe that would help.


----------

